# help light problems



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

i got a question can i use house hold lights like the white ones sorry im not good wif heating


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

tonykunz said:


> i got a question can i use house hold lights like the white ones sorry im not good wif heating


Plain ole house hulb bulbs are fine for light but no good for heating.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

it wont hurt there eyes


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nope. Do you have your hogs on a lighting schedule? I turn the overhead light on every morning around 7am and i turn it off around 8pm.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

mine go on at 9 an go off at 1030 is that bad im new to hedgehogs btw


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That sounds ok to me,as look as they are getting 12 hours or so that's fine. When I say they need the light i'm not meaning shining right on them. Do your hogs have a hide/igloo?
Have you read thr book LizardGirl wrote? It is a great book and will help alot
http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

hahaha i got to meny book on them some i havent read yet but yes my pepper has a hut an my oscar sleeps in his bag lmao its made out of some cloth stuff its what his old owner brouht him to the shellter in an he wont give it up


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just curious, are these two guys in one cage or two?


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

there in two cages both males


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

tonykunz said:


> hahaha i got to meny book on them some i havent read yet


Throw them books in the trash most of them will just confuse you or steer you in the wrong direction lol. LG's book has all the up to date info and everything we advise on here.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

haha ill start reading more on here


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, as long as there is light in for them it does not matter what kind it is, I have a heater in my room that keeps the hole room nice and worm, and I leave a lamp on by there cages. I am also glade that you have you boys in separate cages, but I have to ask what kind of wheel do you have for them? It looks like a small wire one, and those are very dangers for hedgehogs.

Megan


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

my oscar has a big wheel an my younger guy pepper dosnt have one any more it got to small so i gotta go out an by one lol an yes i no tht kinda wheel is bad thats why im gitting a new i can thank petsmart for selling me that lil wheel


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hehe, I was just about to say something on the wheel. The only commercial wheel sold that is fine with hedgehogs is the Comfort Wheel (12 inch), a wheel is needed otherwise a hedgehog can go crazy in their cage due to bordem. Comfort Wheels are alright, and your best bet to get one right off, I think your other guy has one from the looks of it. They're noisy and hard to clean. In the future though if you want to invest in a good wheel, LarryT makes and sells the Carolina Storm Wheel, its quiet and easy to clean, I wouldn't try anything else.

If you do go shopping for a wheel, there's one called the "Silent Spinner", which is a solid surface wheel like the comfort wheel, but is dangerous.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you if theres anything eles you feel i should no plz tell


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

tonykunz, that book that LarryT linked is available on line in pdf format. You will learn so much! Everything you'll hear on here is covered in the book too....check it out...it's awesome and free, and a great reference!


----------

